# Visa Overstay



## AbuDhabiTeach (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking for advice for a complicated situation. I am currently in the UAE working as a teacher with a valid visa. My boyfriend has been living here for 10 years with a valid visa until 2013. There was a discrepency between him and his sponsor ($$$) and his visa was canceled without his knowledge.He was called into the police stattion without even knowing that there was an issue with his visa. He went willingly because he had nothing to hide. He was arrested and jailed for about a month then told he had 3 months to "fix" his problem. The issue has been in the labor courts since then and he is currently living here without a visa (for over a year now). He has called his sponsor and gone to the ministry of labor countless times and no one gives him a direct answer about what he can do to get the block off of his name but no one has arrested him since the initial incident. His sponsor says that he no longer cares and that he would take the block off his name but it is already in the labor courts so there's technically nothing they can do. He wants to turn himself in so that he can pay the overstay charges or do jail time and either reapply for another visa or go somewhere else but is country of origin is Syria and he is scared that they will send him there without any other safe options. Would someone be able to choose where they fly after facing overstay jail time? Is this criteria for deportation and the inability to reapply for another visa here in the UAE? Does anyone know how this process works? It's a scary situation and he needs it to be resolved so that he can begin living his life again.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

unfortunately you must sort this out now as its in the courts, and can only wait until it comes to a conclusion, yes it can take a long time, but presumably they have his passport and so if there were any fines to pay they should be cancelled due to this problem, unfortunately its only a problem when it becomes a problem, i hope that you werent living together? as that would cause a problem as you know that its illegal if not married. you must just keep going back and back and back to try and sort it out eventually it will..... i dont know where you would be deported but i would say that yes you would be deported back to your country etc.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am sure it will be to his country of origin. The other issue you may face in the future is police clearance for immigration when you get married. I have a friend who was in a similar situation but, worse, because the OH's passport had expired. Now, they are going through the immigration process so they can be together and having to seek legal advice in this respect. Having said that, however, if the courts rule in favor of your fiancé, it may be that this will not be an issue. Good luck!


----------

